# mutt move msg to folder



## graudeejs (Mar 5, 2009)

How to move message from 1 folder to another in mutt?

I'm using gmail [IMAP]
and i can't figure out how to move msg to trash


----------



## crsd (Mar 5, 2009)

Tried 's'?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks you very much.... i can't believe i missed that one in key binding list.

I was google-ing for few hours. i was so mad....


----------

